# Post your wishlist for to-be-released lenses



## kilobit (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

This is my list of lenses I wish Canon would develop / release.
And my reasons why.

*Canon EF 14-24mm f/2.8 L USM*
- Optically it should be on par or better than the *legendary* Nikon 14-24
- It completes the rest of Canon's great zooms; 14-24, 24-70, 70-200 and 200-400. (way better than the awkward 16-35)

*Canon EF 35 f/1.4L II*
- mk1 is 14 years old, so it's time for a refresh. i.e. AF CPU to match modern 1dx / 5d3
- Should be a lot lighter than the mk1
- Better MTF outside of center when wide open
- More pleasing bokeh, the mk1 is a bit "nervous"

*Canon EF 85mm f/1.2 L III*
- AF speed
- AF speed
- AF speed.. 
- Not a gram lighter, I want it to stay a massive chunk of glass.. 

*Canon EF 200mm f/2 IS USM II*
- Lighter
- Less crazy expensive

*Canon EF 300mm f4 L IS II USM *
- Latest gen IS
- Better MTF wide open

*Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L IS USM*
- Latest gen IS
- Better MTF across all apertures

Post your wishlist and let us know why....


----------



## kubelik (Nov 5, 2012)

kilobit said:


> *Canon EF 200mm f/2 IS USM II*
> - Less crazy expensive



.... yeah, that's not going to happen. I'm hoping the 400 f/5.6 L IS gets replaced by a 500 f/5.6 L IS, even if that means a somewhat hefty bump-up in price. tired of 400 f/5.6 being the focal length that everyone gets to, if Sigmas didn't have such hideous bokeh I'd still be using my 150-500.

I agree with the 35 f/1.4 L II, as I'm pretty sure everyone in the entire world does. really excited at the 35 f/2 IS rumor, but it does make it harder to decide whether to jump on that now or keep saving toward a 1.4 L update.

I'd like to see a superior 28 f/1.8, even if Canon makes it into a L lens with L pricing to differentiate from the 28 f/2.8 IS. I figure with the 1.8 max aperture it can be a lower-tier price range L lens than the 24 f/1.4 and 35 f/1.4.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 5, 2012)

14-24L

50L II

135mm F/1.8L IS


----------



## PackLight (Nov 5, 2012)

Wish List

Is there a lens fairy that can grant this wish?

How about a 14mm-800mm f/1.4 that is small and compact to carrry around, has the IQ of the 300mm f/2.8 II or 500mm f/4 II, 10 stops of IS all for under $2000.


----------



## kubelik (Nov 5, 2012)

PackLight said:


> Wish List
> 
> Is there a lens fairy that can grant this wish?
> 
> How about a 14mm-800mm f/1.4 that is small and compact to carrry around, has the IQ of the 300mm f/2.8 II or 500mm f/4 II, 10 stops of IS all for under $2000.



nope, because the physics fairy is going to overrule the lens fairy on that one


----------



## PackLight (Nov 5, 2012)

kubelik said:


> PackLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wish List
> ...



I am sorry, but he can not dictate to my lens fairy what he can and can't do. Besides I don't even think there is a physics fairy, if there was really a physics fairy no one would ever get there wish.


----------



## ScottFielding (Nov 5, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 14-24L
> 
> 50L II
> 
> 135mm F/1.8L IS



My wish too!!! 

I am looking to get the 135mm f/2 next but the f1.8 IS would do


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2012)

1. 14-24 L f2.8 - on par with Nikon or better
2. 50L II - sharp at wide open, fast AF, no more focus shift issue


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> 1. 14-24 L f2.8 - on par with Nikon or better
> 2. 50L II - sharp at wide open, fast AF, no more focus shift issue



The 50L is sharp wide open and Its AF is fine. 

All I really want is just a floating aspherical element to prevent the focus shift.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 5, 2012)

oh my god, i have to say it again in this thread... a good and sharp 14-24mm please....


----------



## Waterloo (Nov 5, 2012)

Only one: The 200-400mm f4 zoom. I love my 500, but I miss a lot of shots because I can't back off.


----------



## kilobit (Nov 5, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> Only one: The 200-400mm f4 zoom. I love my 500, but I miss a lot of shots because I can't back off.



But you got your wish right?
Not sure when they'll ship, but it won't be long anymore...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> Only one: The 200-400mm f4 zoom. I love my 500, but I miss a lot of shots because I can't back off.



Have you tried a focusing rail? That would probably solve your issue, as long as it's a big one, like the kind they use for trains.


----------



## Waterloo (Nov 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Waterloo said:
> 
> 
> > Only one: The 200-400mm f4 zoom. I love my 500, but I miss a lot of shots because I can't back off.
> ...



Maybe what Canon needs to make is a 0.7 X Extender? That would certainly be easier to carry!!! And, I'd gain a full stop at full aperture.


----------



## RC (Nov 6, 2012)

35 f/1.4 L II (weather sealed)

50 f/1.2 L II (sharp wide open) but it would dang expensive so I'd be happy with
50 f/1.4 L (that is sharp wide open and affordable)


----------



## Ben Taylor (Nov 6, 2012)

As above pretty much. 

35mm f/1.4L II that's lighter and with weather sealing. 

85mm f/1.2L III that can focus quicker. At least be able to keep up while AI Servo focus tracking my Grandma on her walking frame ;D


----------



## Quackator (Nov 6, 2012)

A reworked 1.8/50mm III or 1.4/50mm II with IS and STM for sub 500 USD.
1.4/35mm L II with less CA, better bokeh.
More lenses with hard stops left and right for follow focus filming.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 6, 2012)

Canon 14-24 2.8
Canon 12-24 f4
Canon 85mm 1.8 ii
Canon 50mm 1.4 ii
Canon 70-200 f4 is ii
Canon 300mm f4 1.4x
Maybe some 18-105 range f3.5 zoom for ef-s


----------



## dhofmann (Nov 6, 2012)

Canon EF 100-400mm f/4-5.6L IS USM (with macro mode)
- Brighter at the short end, sharper, improved IS

Canon EF 20mm f/1.7 STM (pancake)
- A compact walkaround lens especially for APS-C (similar to 35mm FOV)

Canon EF 30mm f/2 STM (pancake)
- A compact walkaround lens especially for APS-C (similar to 50mm FOV)

Canon EF 500mm f/4.5 IS Reflex (with autofocus)
- An inexpensive, compact super telephoto lens


----------



## Radiating (Nov 6, 2012)

Reasonable requests in order of desire:

Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 (H)IS L $3000

Canon 135mm f/1.8 (H)IS L $2000 (apochromatic optics, literally just copy the new Zeiss 135mm 2.0 APO and add 1/3rd of a stop with image stabilization please)

Canon 35mm 1.4 II L (weather sealed finally please!) $1400

Canon 50mm 1.4 L $1000 (best image quality of any 50mm lens)

Stuff I dream of:

Canon 50mm 1.8 H(IS) L with 24mm TS-E image quality $1400


If Canon released these lenses today I would fill all the holes in my kit instantly. 

Are you listening Canon?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 6, 2012)

I need the 14-24 to be at $3000 so it makes the 14L prime a bargain. Also, a 20/1.8L would be teh r0ckz0rz. 

Just think of this:

14L
20L
24L
35L
50L
85L
135L
200/2L

Fuck3d bank account.

pwn


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 6, 2012)

EF-S (28, 30 or 35)mm f/1.8 ~$500, but we know that's not gonna happen anymore...
EF 50mm 1.4 II- probably not happening either...
EF-S 16mm- nope, don't see that one coming at all.

I stand a better chance of saving up for the L primes than Canon making any of the above... :


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> I need the 14-24 to be at $3000 so it makes the 14L prime a bargain. Also, a 20/1.8L would be teh r0ckz0rz.
> 
> Just think of this:
> 
> ...



Simpler solution: 14-200mm f/1.2L IS USM/STM (switchable)


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 6, 2012)

DB said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > I need the 14-24 to be at $3000 so it makes the 14L prime a bargain. Also, a 20/1.8L would be teh r0ckz0rz.
> ...



Count me in ;D.....it will look something like this


----------



## bycostello (Nov 8, 2012)

mine would be short and light!


----------



## acoljub (Nov 8, 2012)

EF-S 12mm f/2.8


----------



## candyman (Nov 8, 2012)

kilobit said:


> *Canon EF 14-24mm f/2.8 L USM*
> - Optically it should be on par or better than the *legendary* Nikon 14-24
> - It completes the rest of Canon's great zooms; 14-24, 24-70, 70-200 and 200-400. (way better than the awkward 16-35)
> 
> ....




+1


----------



## untitled10 (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone consider a 35 1.2 a possibility? or a 24?


----------



## nameless (Nov 8, 2012)

New Tele-Lenses:
100-400mm/4-5.6 (<2500$) OR 
400mm/4 IS USM (not DO) (<4000$) OR
500mm/5.6 IS USM (<4000$)

I have a 300mm/2.8 but want more reach...


----------



## rh81photo (Nov 8, 2012)

hmm, wishlist, yes!

*70-200 f2.8 L USM II*
This version should have:
-less weight (however achieved, it just shouldn't feel cheap)
-less purple/green LoCA fringing at f2.8
-a tad more contrast and sharpness wide open
-even faster AF (feedback loop would be nice)
-a hood with the click like the IS II version has
-weather sealing
-focus limiter with more steps (1.5m-inf, 3m-inf, 4.5m-inf)
-AF stop button(s)
-white-white instead of muddy-grey-white paint OR a black painted version of it...

the old version (17years old) is a really nice lens, but the above mentioned points could be improved. except for the optical formula it wouldn't require much R&D. It would become a little less versatile lens compared to the IS II version due to the lacking IS, but I hope the pricing would reflect this. the IS II version shows that stellar performance wide open is possible...why not have the same thing without IS? I think this is not asking for too much  and I would pay a premium over the old version. for that I paid 1100EUR and never regretted the purchase. a lens with the above mentioned improvements is probably 1500€ to 1600€ worth to me, maybe 1700€ if it is featherlight.
also if someone invents a 70-180 f2.2 L USM lens at the same weight...oh well, now I'm dreaming... :


----------

